# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  How to bend reinforcing mesh

## stan250

Hi, I need to bend some sheets of 4mmX6mX2.4m reo mesh.
I need to do a 90degree bend along the long side then a 200mm flange top and bottom. Does anyone know a way to do this without specialist machinery?
thanks

----------


## cherub65

clamp timber top and bottom, bend away

----------


## andy the pm

I would screw 2 6m lengths of 2x4 top and bottom clamping the mesh between the timber where you want the bend, then standing on top of the 2x4 you can start pulling the mesh up to form the bend, it wont be easy thanks to the high tensile steel, its pretty springy. I don't think you will get a very sharp bend.
Then do the same at each end for your flange.
You could also cut 3 out of every 4 bars of the mesh to make it easier to bend but you will need to reinforce it with some reo bar, but it also depends what you want to do with the reo mesh. 
The other option is to get some reo bar and bend up some L shapes at least 400mm by what ever height you need and then tie them with wire to the mesh, then tie some horizontal bars 6m long to the L's to hold everything in shape

----------


## Uncle Bob

Cutting and welding might be a easier option.

----------


## jago

Why the bends ?

----------


## stan250

> Why the bends ?

  Pool corners.

----------


## jago

I thought for pools  you would have to use pool steel and F102.... sounds like yours is F52 if its for the patio around then I thought again that it should be separate to the pool to allow for ground movement. 
Pool guys or concrete people please correct me if I have this wrong and am giving duff info.

----------


## stan250

> I thought for pools  you would have to use pool steel and F102.... sounds like yours is F52 if its for the patio around then I thought again that it should be separate to the pool to allow for ground movement. 
> Pool guys or concrete people please correct me if I have this wrong and am giving duff info.

  As far as I know pool steel is 250mpa @12mm, to allow for onsite bending of the bars. I will be using 500mpa @12mm bars and they are arriving pre-bent. They can't bend the mesh however.
The engineer has specified the mesh at 4mm (SL41) plus other meshes, as this is ferrocement not a gunite/shotcrete pool, so the reinforcement configuration is different.

----------


## intertd6

you cant bend mesh at 90' easily thats what the 12mm "L" bars are for.
regards inter

----------

